# Reward!



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`
My two grandsons, five and nine years old, are staying with me this summer while they are out of school. 

As a reward for being really good kids I took them to Bass pro today for an outing. Each one got to pick out something they wanted, within reason, as a reward.

As a reward to their parents for making all this bonding possible, I bought them both a duck call to take home.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL!
dont forget those whistles! a really good duck caller (esp for pintails and greenwing teal) NEEDS to know how to whistle.

http://www.basspro.com/Primos-Power-Drake-Whistle-Duck-Call/product/35113/


----------

